# Fitting 9" wide on my 84 Q?



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the only way to know to buy them and try them? Does anyone know if 8-9 wide will fit on my 84 fwd quantum? 14x9 not sure the offset saw them on Craigslist the guy doesn't know. He send pictures of the measurements from the inside lip to where it would meet the rotor/drum. The 9s were around 5" and the 8s around 3" thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

So you wrote us "backspacing"? 

















9J 5" 
8J 3" 

so ofset: 

9J positive 0,5" (12mm) 
8J negative - 1" (-25mm) 

ET: 
9J +12 
8J -25 

Assuming a correct calculation. I hope  
You can compare: 
9J et 15 
on front my friend have: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/1006403i.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/1006396e.jpg/ 


here i have 8.5 et +33 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/image1339.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/image1330.jpg/ 

but to the fender edge is something like 3-4cm. 



So 8J with negative 25mm is crazy wide for Quantum


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

wow. thank you haha didnt think i would get any answer that deep this helps alot! 
no i just have to read it 6 times to understand it and hopfully they will fit 







skopek said:


> So you wrote us "backspacing"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

so if i can understand this the red one is 9j with et15? so 9j et15 would be similar to that fit ment and?


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

now that i am looking at the pictures again it may be front spaceing 
if thats what you would call it


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope my english isn't bad  

but for me your wheels aren't fit ! 

8J will be 4 cm more outside than these!!! So thats SICK! 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/1006403i.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/1006396e.jpg/ 

But 9J will be only 3milimeters out than these 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/1006403i.jpg/ 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/1006396e.jpg/ 


True: the red one is 9j with et15


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

im not worried if theyre flush or poke out just want to make sure that they dont hit the strut or anything and not hit anything to hard when it turns the front wheels


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Depends on the size of the tire. Do you know what size you gonna use?


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

195/65/14


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

195/65-14 will fit provided the ET is at or near the factory which, IIRC, is ET35
I am running 195/60-14's on my GTI, only issue is upper fender clearance, but at stock ET Teardrops I have no issues.
a 65 is only slightly taller ~6mm OD so you should fit fine.


----------

